# Eredar Horde Familiäre Gilde Want U



## Never walk alone (8. September 2013)

Hallo liebe Community

wir, die Gilde SeriouS wollen unter neuer Leitung das Ruder rumreißen und eine kleine familiäre Gilde aus dem Boden stampfen um wieder den Spielspaß in den Vordergrund zu stellen, was aber nicht heißen soll das wir nicht Diszipliniert Raiden :-) 
Wir wollen durchaus erfolgsorientiert in einer 10er Gruppe raiden, aber nicht auf biegen und brechen und vergessen das es ein Game ist und Spass machen soll! 
Wir haben atm 12/12 und 1/13 im HC down und möchten auch außerhalb vom Raid geschehen mit unseren Membern einiges zusammen unternehmen wie zum Beispiel:
Erfolgsruns, Mountruns oder einfach nur mal nen alten Raid ablaufen um das ein oder andere Transmogitem zu besorgen, außerdem möchten wir die Challenge Modes mehr bestreiten.
Zu unseren Personen wir sind ÜBER 18, was aber nicht heißen soll das wir keinen Spaß mehr verstehen und für FAST jeden Blödsinn zu haben sind^^
Wir haben Erfahrung im Aufbau einer Gilde bzw einer Stammgruppe und lassen uns auch gerne dabei die ein oder andere Verbesserung von euch durch den Kopf gehen zwecks der Umsetzung. 
Der Plan sieht vor das wir Do und So von 20-23 Uhr und einen weiteren optionalen Raidtag den Bossen das fürchten lehren bzw wir uns von ihnen ne Packung abholen:-)
Es darf sich gerne JEDER melden der eine nette Gemeinschaft sucht, aber auch gerne solche die bissel was beim Raiden erreichen wollen und dafür das notwendige Verständnis, Gear, Sockel, Verzauberungen und Durchhaltevermögen und so weiter mitbringen.
Natürlich steht ein Funktionierendes Ts zur Verfügung das auch genutzt werden soll und eine Gildenbank von der dann die Reppkosten getragen werden sollen.

Falls ich euer Interesse geweckt haben sollte oder ihr noch fragen habt scheibt mich Ingame an oder Nàlá...
Euer Côsmo


----------



## Never walk alone (16. September 2013)

/push
Es macht Spaß zu sehen wie wir wachsen und gedeihen, meldet euch fleißig weiter und lasst uns zusammen was reißen 
Euer Côsmo


----------



## Never walk alone (23. September 2013)

/push
Es dürfen sich GERNE ein paar nette UND gut DMG machende Range DD´s melden oder auch ein vernünftiger Tank (Krieger, Pala oder Druide), ABER auch jeder der nur ne nette und hilfsbereite Gilde sucht :-) 
Euer Côsmo


----------



## garak111 (23. September 2013)

Nett und gut damage machend.....

Aber hallo, schließen sich die Eigenschaften nicht aus... Also nett und Krüppel oder Damagerakete und arogant... Du hast die Wahl


----------



## Never walk alone (23. September 2013)

hehehehe, NEIN es gibt auch DD´s die DMG UND FREUNDLICHKEIT vereinen ;-) also ich hörte davon, soll kein Mythos sein :-)


----------

